# White Xmas + New Toboggan + Huskies = 3 kiddos and 2 sled dogs having a BLAST!



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)




----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Looks like a a ton of fun


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Great pics. That is awesome!


----------



## kelliewilson (Jan 1, 2015)

beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ive had Huskies before they are sweet


----------



## 3dogcrew (Apr 23, 2006)

That is so awesome !! Looks like everyone is enjoying themselves !


----------



## Jayfeather (Dec 28, 2014)

That looks like so much fun! I want a ride!


----------



## Kaiser's Girl (Dec 17, 2014)

I love the pictures!!!


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

I so want to ride on the sled! Gorgeous!


----------



## crickets (Dec 19, 2014)

Love it!!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

Awesome!!!!!!


----------



## Tina D. (Aug 29, 2012)

Wow, these pictures are amazing! Beautiful!!!!


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

Love these photos! You can see all the fun they are having!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Yeah, that looks like blast!


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks for looking!

Meant to add:

Pic 1 is Ciara, age 6.

Pic 3 is Kaulini, age 9.

Pic 5 is Lucian, age 4.

And of course, the stars of the show: Paw Paw and Beowulf.

In each of the pics, I'm just out of frame, or have been cropped out of frame. I was running ahead of the dogs to direct them and control them, just in case they saw a coyote or jackrabbit (we have both roaming all over the base). We started with the oldest, since she is the biggest and would help to wear them down the most before moving on to the younger siblings. Ciara and Lucian were riding together for a bit, but none of those pics came out.

I tried to have the dogs pull me, but either they were too tired after pulling the kiddos, or I weigh too much for them on the few inches of snow and tiny child-sized toboggan. Next time I'm going to bring out the shepherds with the huskies and have all 4 try to pull me. King Kaze is a monster when it comes to pulling, and I'd bet he could pull me by himself. When I bikejor with him, I attach the canopy trailer loaded with dumbbells, so he's pulling 367 total lbs, and that barely slows him down to where he can still keep up with Nara running alongside off leash. 

I look forward to the next Idaho snowfall!


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Beautiful in every way!


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

Found some of Lucian and Ciara after all...with Kaulini chasing them. Check out Lucian's face! Talk about having a BLAST!!!























































Our children's inspiration for all things SNOW DOG:


----------



## Katey (Aug 11, 2010)

Lucky kids, lucky dogs! Fantastic photos!


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Well, HELLO!! So nice to see your pictures. Next time, call...I want to go too! . Hope you and your family have a happy, healthy and safe New Year!


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

Debanneball said:


> Well, HELLO!! So nice to see your pictures. Next time, call...I want to go too! . Hope you and your family have a happy, healthy and safe New Year!


Next time it snows I'm bringing the Shepherds (or all 4 dogs) and will get pics of them acting like Siberians! Ha.

And yes, of course, you're invited! Sorry I didn't reply sooner. I have been trying my best to spend more time with my dogs, less time online.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Hey stranger, your family looks wonderful! You are now settled in the USA.. Glad you are home safe and sound! Thank you for your service to help keep the world a safe place!


----------



## DonnaKay (Jan 20, 2014)

How fun! Those are memories your children will never forget.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Wow that looks like a blast. Love your pictrures . The kiddos and the pups are so cute. Kind of like a Currier and Ives Christmas. Incredibly cute kids nd dogs. Thanks made by day brighter.


----------



## McWeagle (Apr 23, 2014)

Looks like lots of fun! Great pics, too! And it's nice to see you again, Counter! Lol, I thought you were retiring at 1,000 posts?


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

McWeagle said:


> Looks like lots of fun! Great pics, too! And it's nice to see you again, Counter! Lol, I thought you were retiring at 1,000 posts?


I don't know what you're talking about. Someone must've hacked my account and they're posting as me. IM-POST-ER! 

"These are not the droids you're looking for."

Well, actually, I am at work and we're doing 12-hour shifts for a military exercise. We don't have any real work to do, so I just sit here on the computer bored out of my mind. If I were at home with my dogs, you wouldn't see or hear from me! Ha. But since I have a ton of time to kill, why not kill it talking about dogs that I love!?!...right!?!

I will go back into lurker status after this exercise is over.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Awesome photos!!


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Thank you for taking the time to share those photos.

Those pics are beautiful and brought a lot of smiles as you can see.....

    







counter said:


> I don't know what you're talking about. Someone must've hacked my account and they're posting as me. IM-POST-ER!
> 
> "These are not the droids you're looking for."
> 
> ...


----------



## McWeagle (Apr 23, 2014)

counter said:


> I don't know what you're talking about. Someone must've hacked my account and they're posting as me. IM-POST-ER!
> 
> "These are not the droids you're looking for."
> 
> ...


I'll just "move along" then.

I kind of do the same. I only post when I'm at work and taking a break, or having a no motivation kinda day. I might read a post or two, or make a quick post, when I'm at home. But most of my posts come when I'm at work.


----------

